# Condition of burrs- Mazzer



## Holyzeus (Aug 28, 2019)

Hi guys

what do you think of these burrs in a Mazzer Mini I just picked up? What am I looking for? Just started cleaning.

Thanks in advance


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

the outer edge is key to the grind quality, looks like scoring on the surface - I would replace with genuine Mazzer ones ?


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

it wouldn't do no harm if you'd clean them first and then post pictures 

in addition to what Jim said, you wanna look for any wobbles (or missing pieces) on cutting edges, as well as scratch marks around flat portion of perimeter on both halves.

be careful not to soak them in any aggressive agent (such as cafiza or puly or strong acids). Use a (tooth or artist's) brush, air pressure and other harmless means. If applying water, make sure to dry them immediately (e.g. blowing off with air gun).

Also, undo with care so you don't leave dents in burr chamber or carrier.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I am unclear if this is rust/pitting? Or just old grounds.


----------



## Holyzeus (Aug 28, 2019)

Thanks all

I had just pre cleaned with a pick, they are pitt/rust marks


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

Holyzeus said:


> Thanks all
> 
> I had just pre cleaned with a pick, they are pitt/rust marks


 When you put them back in please don't destroy the brass thread on the housing. Take your time and be careful its fully aligned.


----------



## Holyzeus (Aug 28, 2019)

Thank you @Cooffe


----------



## Holyzeus (Aug 28, 2019)

So next question is can I fit the bigger burrs in from the E/SJ ?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Holyzeus said:


> So next question is can I fit the bigger burrs in from the E/SJ ?


 No


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Is the lower burr the correct one ? Do they not normally fit close to the vertical part of the wiper arms?

Looking at t wiper arms they look as if they have had some metal / stones in with the beans.

Is i an optical illusion or is there a flat rim around the periphery of the lower burr ?


----------



## Holyzeus (Aug 28, 2019)

DavecUK said:


> No


 ? Thanks, Googled it and it's a carrier change. Not that fussed


----------



## Holyzeus (Aug 28, 2019)

El carajillo said:


> Is the lower burr the correct one ? Do they not normally fit close to the vertical part of the wiper arms?
> 
> Looking at t wiper arms they look as if they have had some metal / stones in with the beans.
> 
> Is i an optical illusion or is there a flat rim around the periphery of the lower burr ?


 See what you mean about the arms.

Hope I haven't bought a lemon


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

What is the diameter of the burrs ? Undo the screws and lift out each burr (mark them top & bottom) clean them up and see if there are any code No's or name on the back.


----------



## Holyzeus (Aug 28, 2019)

El carajillo said:


> What is the diameter of the burrs ? Undo the screws and lift out each burr (mark them top & bottom) clean them up and see if there are any code No's or name on the back.


 Sorry, don't know how I missed this reply.

They are the correct burrs. I bought some genuine ones and although to me visually they don't look much different in a feel test they are obviously blunt!

New ones fitted.


----------

